# Jayswax.- anyone used this shop before?



## Adi_328 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi guys,
I've recently ordered couple of things from them as they were the only ones having particular products in stock... Well, it's been nearly two weeks and no sign of my order, I tried to contact them by email but no reply. I usually buy from CYC and their service is always top notch, so I'm really ****ed off with myself that I've strayed from my usual path. Has anyone got any experience with jayswax? The shop looks legit so I'm really surprised it turned out like that.
All the best.
Adrian.


----------



## oldie (Jan 19, 2019)

Go on their Face-Book Page and raise the question there, tag-in Jason Brooks (he's the owner) as he's often on there.
......I'm sure it will be sorted quickly as 'JaysWax' are a pretty good outfit usually :thumb:.


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Adi_328 said:


> Hi guys,
> I've recently ordered couple of things from them as they were the only ones having particular products in stock... Well, it's been nearly two weeks and no sign of my order, I tried to contact them by email but no reply. I usually buy from CYC and their service is always top notch, so I'm really ****ed off with myself that I've strayed from my usual path. Has anyone got any experience with jayswax? The shop looks legit so I'm really surprised it turned out like that.
> All the best.
> Adrian.


I have a similar problem as my order was incorrect, ordered on the 6th of April. I have sent back the incorrect items and not received the correct missing one. I have now started a PayPal dispute
My first, and last order with them

Not on Facebook so cannot go that way.


----------



## Adi_328 (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys. Unfortunately I'm not on Facebook so won't be able to contact them that way. I won't be ordering from them anymore, that's for sure.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Seen loads of bad stories from them tbf


----------



## Adi_328 (Aug 22, 2013)

Quick update, I found them on Facebook this morning and sent them a message from my wife's account, they replied saying that they'd look into it and I haven't heard back from them yet. It really is a bad buying experience and I urge others not to make the same mistake


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

I have to say that I love them. Not the best on communication. But when it does come, it comes quick. And best of all, usually contains a small freebie which is tops!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Fairtony said:


> I have to say that I love them. Not the best on communication. But when it does come, it comes quick. And best of all, usually contains a small freebie which is tops!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Freebies don't make up for poor service unfortunately


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

I have taken the next step with PayPal as again no communication.
If my missing item does turn up then I will withdraw my complaint 

I had ordered some Wowo’s to try their range out so am still hoping that it turns up
It seems that Jayswax only works properly through Facebook so not aimed at the old fossils like me


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

I’ve seen a few threads like this about jayswax lately . It’s a shame because they are good guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adi_328 (Aug 22, 2013)

matty.13 said:


> I've seen a few threads like this about jayswax lately . It's a shame because they are good guys.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're clearly not that good, I'm really not the type to smear someone on the internet but this is ridiculous, in this day and age there's no place on market for amateurs like them. Anyway, lesson learned.


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Adi_328 said:


> They're clearly not that good, I'm really not the type to smear someone on the internet but this is ridiculous, in this day and age there's no place on market for amateurs like them. Anyway, lesson learned.


I find it strange you need to quote me when in your word you are going to "smear someone ". I'm in no way condoning poor service from jayswax or anyone else. Their have been plenty of threads regarding poor service from them lately so I'm surprised people are still using them. I've met the guys from jayswax at a couple of car shows a few years ago and they seemed nice enough guys. It's always sad to see a company drop the ball on customer service when it vital to survive in the detailing world.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tat (Feb 18, 2015)

This happened to me around a month ago. Nothing after a couple of weeks. Emailed them receiving no reply. Messaged on Facebook which they said they would look in to. No further reply. Had to claim via Paypal. They never even replied to that but Paypal refunded me. Avoid completely. Worst service I have ever received, including over 600 purchases on ebay.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

I've used them once. Not a great buying experience. Didn't wait ages but was about 10 days with no despatch email or anything to tell me my order was completed/on its way. With so many better retailers out their I learned my lesson and wouldn't order again. Shame as he has got lots of great brands and his own range, of the products I tried, are good. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

matty.13 said:


> I find it strange you need to quote me when in your word you are going to "smear someone ". I'm in no way condoning poor service from jayswax or anyone else. Their have been plenty of threads regarding poor service from them lately so I'm surprised people are still using them. I've met the guys from jayswax at a couple of car shows a few years ago and they seemed nice enough guys. It's always sad to see a company drop the ball on customer service when it vital to survive in the detailing world.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Look at how many threads there were about poor service at autobrite and look how many people still use them

A lot of, as I call them, Facebook businesses now


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Only bought from them at Waxstock and they are on the Exhibitors List again this year


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Kimo said:


> Look at how many threads there were about poor service at autobrite and look how many people still use them
> 
> A lot of, as I call them, Facebook businesses now


Yeah, I remember that fiasco. Perhaps the only thing to defend AB (slightly), was, that it was their 12 Days of Christmas sales and I dare say they were inundated with orders.

I can understand that their services would take a hit and incur obvious delays. How they went about it though, was far from what you'd expect, and many (quite rightly imho) took umbridge, and decided not to use them again.

It would appear that Jayswax' service isn't as a result of a major discount period which could offer them a little justification in delayed replies and posting of items.

As for AB. I still use one or two of their products, which I still have from many years ago. I've not bought much from them for years, mainly because I've found as good / better products (and customer service) elsewhere.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I've always given Jason at jayswax a little leeway as running the business comes secondary to his full time employment, not a great excuse but having just started doing something similar I know how difficult it can be keeping ahead of things and how mistakes can happen and answering umpteen messages each day can take up hours of time better spent actually dispatching orders and making products you have to weigh up there importance and prioritise 

I've had orders delivered in a couple of days and others purchased through eBay taken a couple of weeks but I do order products when I'm down to a 500ml bottle remaining so urgent delivery isn't essential 

I'm not condoning poor service but there are always reasons for it and to boycott a company based on one experience may be a mistake but we all have our own way of dealing with things 

I have no affiliation with jayswax I'm just airing my own experience 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

There is no excuse for poor service. Good customer service will make customers return.
Annoyingly the item I had missing was something I wanted to try out


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Refund appeared through PayPal now so end of story for me


----------



## Mulder (Jan 18, 2008)

Sorry to drag up an old-ish thread but it would appear that not much has changed in the last 5 months and I wish I had seen this thread before placing an order.

+£100 order nearly 3 weeks later, no sign of goods, a few responses via messenger but nothing positive. Even posted a semi-warning to others on their Facebook page.

Have given them 48 hours to deliver otherwise I shall be requesting a full refund. No contact number, no email, ridiculous.

As others have mentioned before, be aware!


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Facebook Pro - https://www.facebook.com/jason.broo...vve88Q62MzEKbhelc4hm5wumL4aX-INUfPQVrNxLRsWlw

Email Address
[email protected]

Address
Jayswax
19 station road
Ystrad Mynach
CF827AT

Reviews - https://www.reviews.io/company-reviews/store/jayswax

Domain name:
jayswax.co.uk

Data validation:
Nominet was able to match the registrant's name and address against a 3rd party data source on 13-Feb-2016


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Not good reviews


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Tried ordering from them earlier on this year. No surprise when nothing turned up. No response to any emails or anything. Avoid like the plague. 

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Just opened a dispute with them on paypal. Ordered on the 28/10 and no show by the 15/11. No reply to email asking where my stuff is. Avoid.

**Update: 21/11 - The goods have just arrived. So thats a 3 week delivery but they did come.


----------

